

The End of Management (Why Managers Should Act Like Venture Capitalists) - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704476104575439723695579664.html?KEYWORDS=end+of+management

======
schacon
It's unfortunate that this article concentrates on why they think traditional
management is ending and almost nothing on what they think would be replacing
it. I just did a talk on something very similar to this at FOSSLC in Ottawa
(about how GitHub does not have any traditional managers) and the impression
that I got is that most companies are certainly not leaning in this direction
any time soon. They mention SAS but no actual anecdotes as to why they're an
example. It's too bad - I would love to hear some actual examples of companies
that are bucking the traditional management trend and how they are replacing
it.

